
Greece emerges from eurozone bailout programme - somberi
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45243088
======
ggm
Having just read _Adults In The Room: My Battle With Europe 's Deep
Establishment_ By Yanis Varoufakis I was interested how this was written up.
Varoufakis obviously writes from a non-objective, polarised position, but I
would expect he feels glad the Greek state has survived and come through,
although would criticize the outcome regarding the Greeks who made the
sacrifices, and the Greeks who "got away with it" from the banking, fintech
and corporate sector.

I recommend following the three BBC links downstream of this headline story.

